# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يشرع التسليم عند قطع صلاة المتنفل لإقامة المكتوبة؟

## زكرياء الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سئلت اللجنة الدائمة (7/312)
 إذا أقيمت الصلاة وكان هناك شخص يؤدى ركعتي السنة أو تحية المسجد فهل يقطع صلاته ليصلي الفرض مع الجماعة.؟ وإذا كانت الإجابة بالإيجاب : فهل يسلم التسليمتين عند قطعه للصلاة أم يقطها بدون تسليم ؟ 
فأجابت : 
الصحيح من قولي العلماء أنه يقطع تلك الصلاة، ولا يحتاج الأمر في الخروج منها إلى تسليم وينضم إلى الإمام اهـ . 
=============================
اريد من الاخوة الأفاضل مناقشة المسالة وإثراء الموضوع باقوال اهل العلم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

قطعت جهيزة قول كلّ خطيب !

----------


## صالح الطريف

الصحيح أنه لايقطعها إلا بالتسليم ، ويغني ذلك التسليمة الواجبة عن المستحبة ..
لأن الصلاة افتتاحها التكبير واختتامها التسليم ..

----------


## أم هانئ

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



س: إذا أقيمت الصلاة وأنا أصلي تحية المسجد، أيجوز لي قطع الصلاة؟ لكن هل يلزمني سلام منها قبل إتمامها؟ 

لا يجوز قطع النافلة التي أحرمت بها إلا أن تخشى فوات الجماعة؛ لأن قطعها إبطال للعبادة لقوله تعالى: وَلَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ 
فعليك أن تتمها خفيفة ثم تسلم منها وتدخل في الصلاة المقامة، ولا يكون ذلك مخالفا للحديث، فإن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا صلاة إلا المكتوبة 
يراد به فلا صلاة كاملة مستأنفة، وهي التي يحرم بها بعد سماع الإقامة، فيكون كأنه صلى بعد الإقامة صلاتين، ولهذا قال لمن أحرم بالراتبة بعد الإقامة: آلصبح أربعا أي: هل الصبح أربع ركعات؟ وقال: فلا صلاة إلا المكتوبة 
ولم يقل ولا بعض صلاة، فدل ذلك على أن المراد فلا صلاة كاملة بتحريم وتسليم، فلا يدخل في ذلك إتمام النافلة، فإنه بعض صلاة فلا يسمى صلاة، أما إن خاف أن تفوته الفريضة فله قطعها ولا حاجة إلى التسليم الذي هو علامة إتمام الصلاة، بل ينوي قطعها وينصرف منها. والله أعلم.


سماحة الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله ..

http://ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php?vie...021&parent=481








قال الشيخ ابن العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - في الشرح الممتع المجلد الرابع:

(... ولكن إذا عرفنا الحكمةَ مِن النَّهي؛ أمكننا أنْ نحدِّدَ المرادَ بالإقامةِ، والحكمةُ مِن النَّهي هو: أن لا يتشاغلَ الإنسانُ بنافلةٍ يقيمُها وحدَه إلى جَنْبِ فريضةٍ تقيمُها الجماعةُ؛ لأنه يكون حينئذٍ مخالفاً للنَّاسِ مِن وجهين:

الوجه الأول : أنَّه في نافلةٍ، والنَّاسُ في فريضةٍ.

الوجه الثاني : أَنَّه يُصلِّي وحدَه، والنَّاسُ يصلُّون جماعةً.

ومِن المعلومِ أنَّ الإنسانَ لو شَرَعَ بالنَّافلةِ بعدَ أنْ يبدأَ المقيمُ بالإقامةِ، فإنَّه لن ينتهيَ منها غالباً إلا وقد شَرَعَ النَّاسُ في صلاةِ الجماعةِ. وعلى هذا؛ لا يجوزُ أنْ يبتدىءَ صلاةَ نافلةٍ بعدَ شُروعِ المقيمِ في الإقامةِ، لأنَّ عِلَّة النَّهي موجودةٌ في هذه الصُّورةِ، ومِن بابِ أَولى أن لا يَشرعَ في النَّافلةِ إذا انتهتِ الإقامةُ، أو إذا شَرَعَ الإمامُ في الصَّلاةِ.

وعلى هذا؛ فقولُه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «فلا صلاةَ إلا المكتوبةُ» أي: فلا صلاةَ تُبتدأُ إلا المكتوبةُ، فيتعيَّن أنْ يكون المرادُ بالإقامةِ الشروعُ فيها؛ لأنَّ الإنسانَ إذا ابتدأَ النافلةَ في هذا الوقتِ سوف يتأخَّرُ عن صلاةِ الجماعةِ.

مسألة : قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «فلا صلاة» هل يشمَلُ الابتداءَ والإتمامَ؟.

الجواب : في ذلك قولان لأهلِ العِلمِ.

القول الأول : أنَّه يشمَلُ الابتداءَ، والإتمامَ، أي: فلا صلاةَ ابتداءً ولا إتماماً، فلا يُتِمُّ صلاةً هو فيها، حتى إنَّ بعضَهم بالغ فقال: لو لم يبقَ عليه إلا التسليمةُ الثانيةُ وأقامَ المقيمُ فإنَّها تبطلُ صلاتُه؛ لأنَّ التسليمتينِ رُكنٌ مِن أركانِ الصَّلاةِ، أو واجبٌ، أو سُنَّةٌ.

القول الثاني : أنه لا صلاةَ ابتداءً وعلى هذا القول يُتِمُّ النَّافلةَ ولو فاتته الجَماعةُ.

والذي يظهر أن قولَه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «لا صلاةَ» المرادُ به ابتداؤها، وأنه يَحرُمُ على الإنسانِ أن يبتدىءَ نافلةً بعدَ إقامةِ الصَّلاةِ، أي: بعدَ الشروعِ فيها؛ لأنَّ الوقت تعيَّنَ لمتابعةِ الإمام.)

ثم قال بعد ذلك:

(والذي نرى في هذه المسألةِ: أنك إنْ كنتَ في الرَّكعةِ الثانيةِ فأتمَّها خفيفةً، وإنْ كنت في الرَّكعةِ الأولى فاقطعْهَا.

ومستندُنا في ذلك قولُ النَّبيِّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «مَن أدركَ ركعةً مِن الصَّلاةِ فقد أدركَ الصَّلاةَ» وهذا الذي صَلَّى ركعةً قبلَ أَنْ تُقامَ الصَّلاةُ يكون أدركَ ركعةً مِن الصَّلاةِ سالمة مِن المعارضِ الذي هو إقامةُ الصَّلاةِ، فيكون قد أدرك الصلاةَ بإدراكِه الركعةَ قبلَ النهي فليُتمَّها خفيفةً، أما إذا كان في الركعة الأولى ولو في السَّجدةِ الثانيةِ منها فإنَّه يقطعُها؛ لأنه لم تتمَّ له هذه الصَّلاةُ، ولم تخلصْ له؛ حيث لم يدركْ منها ركعة قبلَ النَّهي عن الصَّلاةِ النافلةِ.

وهذا هو الذي تجتمع فيه الأدلَّةُ.) انتهى



إذا فسدت صلاته أو قطعها فهل يسلّم 

إذا فسدت الصلاة أو قطع المصلي صلاة النافلة ليدخل مع الإمام في الصلاة فهل يسلم من الصلاة أم ماذا يفعل ؟. 



الحمد لله 
إذا عرض للمصلي عارض وهو في صلاته يقتضي منه الخروج من صلاته ، كمن شرع في صلاة نفل فأقيمت الصلاة فإنه في هذه الحالة يكتفي بنية قطع الصلاة ، ولا يسلم ، لأن محل السلام هو آخر الصلاة ، لقول علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مفتاح الصلاة الطهور وتحريمها التكبير وتحليلها التسليم ) رواه أصحاب السنن إلا النسائي بسند صحيح . 
أما من فسدت صلاته فإنه ينصرف من صلاته بلا سلام ولا نية لأن الصلاة قد فسدت . 


من فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ . مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (61/82) . 

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/33742

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

و"قطعها" لا يعد ختاماً لها أخي المبارك .
مثال ذلك من جنس العبادات : الطواف , فابتداؤه وانتهاؤه من محاذاة الحجر الأسود , فلو جاء رجل من محاذاة الركن اليماني وقطع طوافه وخرج , فهل يعد هذا ختاماً للطواف أو قطعاً له ؟!
لا شك أنه قطع , والقطع لا يأخذ حكم الإنهاء .

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

> الصحيح أنه لايقطعها إلا بالتسليم ، ويغني ذلك التسليمة الواجبة عن المستحبة ..
> لأن الصلاة افتتاحها التكبير واختتامها التسليم ..


 بارك الله فيكم اخي
 لكن ممكن كلامك هذا تأيده باقوال اهل العلم او ببعض المنقولات التي تفيدنا وجزاك الله خير

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

> .


 بارك الله فيكم على الاضافات الطيبة
 شكرا لكم على الفوائد

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

> و"قطعها" لا يعد ختاماً لها أخي المبارك .
> مثال ذلك من جنس العبادات : الطواف , فابتداؤه وانتهاؤه من محاذاة الحجر الأسود , فلو جاء رجل من محاذاة الركن اليماني وقطع طوافه وخرج , فهل يعد هذا ختاماً للطواف أو قطعاً له ؟!
> لا شك أنه قطع , والقطع لا يأخذ حكم الإنهاء .


 احسنت اخي بارك الله فيك فالقطع غير الانهاء

----------


## صالح الطريف

*السؤال* 
*إذا شرع المصلي في نافلة ، ثم أقام المؤذن الصلاة ، فكيف سيكون القطع للصلاة النافلة ؟*
*الجواب :*
*بسم الله . الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ؛ أما بعد :* 

فمن دخل في صلاة ، ثم أقيمت عليه الصلاة وأراد أن يقطع ؛ فمذهب جمهور العلماء أن قطعها يكون بالتسليم ؛ وذلك لحديث عليٍّ الصحيح في الصلاة قال : *((** تحريمها التكبير ، وتحليلها التسليم*)) حيث لم يفرق بين التحليل الذي يكون أثناء الصلاة أو بعد الصلاة ، والقاعدة : *" أن النص العام يبقى على عمومه"*.
وذهب الحنفية-رحمة الله عليهم- وأهل الرأي إلى أنه مادام سيقطع الصلاة لا يحتاج إلى تسليم ، فقالوا : لو حتى التفت أي التفات أو فعل أي فعل يخرج به عن الصلاة ؛ فإنه يجزئه .
وقال بعضهم : لو نوى الخروج بقلبه ؛ أجزأه ، وكلا القولين ضعيف ؛ لأنه : 
*أولاً :* اجتهاد في مقابل النص ؛ لأن النص : (( *تحليلها التسليم* )) عام ، والأصل في العام أن يبقى على عمومه وجه هذا العموم أنه قال : (( *تحريمها* )) انتبه (( *تحريمها* )) معناه : أنه دخل في ماذا ؟ في الحرمات بالتكبير . طيب ، من دخل في الحرمات كيف يخرج ؟ *(( * *تحليلها* *))* ، فدلَّ على أنه ولو خرج أثناء الصلاة ؛ فإنه في حرمة ، ولا يخرج إلا بما يخرج من الحرمة وهو التحليل ، فقال : (( *تحليلها التسليم* )) وبناءً عليه يبقى هذا العام على عمومه كما هو مذهب الجمهور .
أما قولهم : أنه يخرج بنيته ؛ فهذا الحقيقة محل نظر ؛ لأن الخروج ، الشريعة فيها ثلاثة أوجه :
من حصل فيه الحكم في الباطن .
ومن حصل الحكم فيه في الظاهر .
وما اجتمع الحكم فيه بينهما أي دون الظاهر وبين الباطن . 
فهناك أمور تجزئ فيها النية الباطن ولا يحتاج إلى ظاهر ، وهناك أمور يجزئ فيها الظاهر ولا يحتاج فيها إلى نية ، وهناك أمور يجمع فيها بين الأمرين ، فما كان فيه الحكم للظاهر ؛ فإنه لا يقتصر فيه على الباطن ، وما كان الحكم فيه للباطن لا يقتصر فيه على الظاهر؛ لأن الشريعة أعطت كل شيء حقه وحظه ، فلما كانت الصلاة أفعال قائمة على الظاهر ، والدخول فيها راجع إلى النية ؛ فإنه كما أنه لا يصح أن يصلي بنيته خالياً عن الفعل لا يصح أن يبطل الصلاة بنيته خالياً عن الفعل ، ولذلك الخروج من الصلاة في حكم الشرع وفعل الشرع إنما يكون بالفعل مع النية المصاحبة ، فلو سلم ساهياً لم يجزئه السلام ، ولابد وأن يعيد السلام ؛ لأن الشرع اعتبر الظاهر مع الباطن ،كذلك هنا هذا إذا جئنا إلى العقل والرأي ، أما إذا جئنا إلى النص الذي ينبغي احتكامه ، فيقال : (( *تحليلها التسليم* )) ، ومعنى ذلك أن النبي-r- يقول : أيها الناس من كبر في صلاة ؛ فقد دخل في حرمات ، ولذلك سميت التكبيرة : تكبيرة الإحرام .
طيب ، من دخل في الحرمات يخرج بتحليل ، ولا يخرج بغير تحليل ؟ يخرج بتحليل ؛ ولذلك قال : (( *تحليلها التسليم* *))* قال : (( *تحريمها التكبير* )) فكل من كبر ؛ فقد أحرم ، ومن أحرم لابد وأن يخرج بحل ، وإذن من الشرع ، فالذي يظهر أنه لابد وأن يسلم ، ويجزيه أن يسلم تسليمة واحدة عن يمينه ، ويقول : ( السلام عليكم ) إذا قال : ( السلام عليكم ) فقد خرج عن صلاته ،ويدخل في الفريضة بعد ، والله - تعالى - أعلم.

من فتاوى العالم الرباني محمد محمد المختار الشنقيطي عضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالسعودية والمدرس بالمسجد النبوي ..
*http://www.shankeety.net/Alfajr01Bet...3&query=قطع الصلاة*

*ولمتابعة دروس الشيخ إما على موقعه :*
*http://www.shankeety.net/Alfajr01Beta/index.php*
*أو*
*http://www.zadnet.net/*

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

،، فإنه كما أنه لا يصح أن يصلي بنيته خالياً عن الفعل لا يصح أن يبطل الصلاة بنيته خالياً عن الفعل ، 
 ================
بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم ادلة مقنعة

----------


## أم هانئ

> فإنه كما أنه لا يصح أن يصلي بنيته خالياً عن الفعل 
> لا يصح أن يبطل الصلاة بنيته خالياً عن الفعل



أحسن الله إليكم يرد على هذا الاستدلال قول بعضهم :

أن هذا القياس لا يصح 
- حيث أن القول بأنه : ( لا يصح أن يصلي بنيته خالياً عن الفعل )
قول صحيح مسلم به .

- بينما القول بأنه : ( لا يصح أن يبطل الصلاة بنيته خالياً عن الفعل )
غير صحيح وغير مسلم به لما يلي :
إذا نوى قطع النية أثناء الوضوء أو الصلاة أو الصومقال العلامة السعدي في الفتاوي السعدية ص 228 " قطع نية العبادة نوعان ، نوع لا يضره شيء وذلك بعد كمال العبادة ...... والثاني : قطع نية العبادة في حال تلبسه بها ..... فهذا لا تصح عبادته ... " فهل معني ذلك أني لو أتاني هاجس لأقطع صيام الفرض أكون مفطرا ؟ وماذا لو أتاني ذلك الهاجس دون أن أنوي قطع الصيام فهل ذلك وارد ؟ وحكمه ؟ وكذا في الوضوء ففي وسطه قد يأتيني شك بأن هناك بول مثلا فلا أجد ذلك وأحيانا أكون نويت قطع الوضوء ثم أعود لتكملة الوضوء بعد ألا أجد شيئا ، فهل كان علي البدء من جديد لانقطاع النية هنا ؟  


الحمد لله
إذا نوى الإنسان قطع العبادة أثناء فعله لها بطلت ، ولا يستثنى من ذلك إلا الحج والعمرة ، فلا يبطلان بقطع النية ولا بالتصريح بالقطع ، بل يظل المحرم على إحرامه حتى يؤدي نسكه أو يتحلل بالإحصار .
قال في "المغني" (1/278) : " وإن تلبس بها –أي بالصلاة- بنية صحيحة , ثم نوى قطعها , والخروج منها , بطلت . وبهذا قال الشافعي " انتهى .
وقال في "زاد المستقنع" في باب الصلاة : " فإن قطعها في أثناء الصلاة أو تردد بطلت " .
وقال في باب الصوم : " ومن نوى الإفطار أفطر ".
لكن رجح الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرحه أن التردد لا يبطل الصلاة . ينظر : "الشرح الممتع" (1/486). ومَثَّل للتردد بما لو سمع قارعا يقرع الباب ، فتردد أأقطع الصلاة أو أستمر ؟
وبهذا يتبين أن من عزم على قطع العبادة بطلت ، لكن لو كان ذلك مجرد هاجس فلا تبطل به العبادة . 
وبناء على ذلك فمجرد الهاجس بقطع الصيام لا يبطل الصيام حتى تعزم وتنوي الفطر .
وكذلك لو شك أثناء الوضوء في خروج البول منه ، فتوقف ونظر ولم ينو القطع ، ولم يجد شيئا ، فلا يبطل وضوؤه . 
وكذلك إذا نوى قطع الوضوء بطل وضوؤه ، فلا يجوز له إكماله على ما مضى ، بل يتوضأ وضوءاً جديداً . 
قال في "الإنصاف" (1/151) : " لو أبطل النية في أثناء طهارته , بطل ما مضى منها على الصحيح من المذهب , اختاره ابن عقيل , والمجد في شرحه , وقدمه في الرعايتين , والحاويين . وقيل : لا يبطل ما مضى منها , جزم به المصنف في المغني " انتهى .
وينبغي الحذر من الوسوسة ، فإن الشيطان يأتي الإنسان ويخيل إليه أنه خرج منه شيء ، وقد يتمادى الإنسان في ذلك فلا يكاد يفعل عبادة إلا شك فيها ، مما يوقعه في حرج وضيق شديد ، وللأهمية راجع السؤال رقم (62839) . 
والله أعلم . 
الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/93529 




*www.islamweb.net*


*فتاوى إسلام ويب*


*عنوان الفتوى*


*:*إمام نوى قطع الصلاة بسبب الوسوسة في دخوله في الرياء


*رقـم الفتوى*


*:*129656


*تاريخ الفتوى*


*:*12 ذو الحجة 1430

*السؤال:* 






ما حكم من صلى إماماً، وبسبب الوسوسة في دخول الرياء نوى قطع الصلاة، ولكنه استمر فيها إلى آخرها، ثم بعد ذلك قام وأعادها وحده، وقد استمر في الصلاة ولم يخرج منها استحياء ولم يقصد استحلال هذا الفعل ولا التلاعب ولا الاستهزاء بالصلاة؟.




*الفتوى:* 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:


فنية قطع الصلاة والخروج منها مبطل للصلاة، لأن استدامة النية شرط من شروط الصلاة وقطعها مناف لهذه الاستدامة، جاء في الروض المربع مع حاشيته:فإن قطعها -أي النية - في أثناء الصلاة بطلت لأن النية شرط في جميعها، صححه في التصحيح وغيره، أشبه ما لو سلم أو عزم على قطعها فبطلت، لأن النية عزم جازم ومع العزم على قطعها لا جزم فلا نية.


وقال ابن قدامة في المغني: وإن تلبس بها بنية صحيحة ثم نوى قطعها والخروج منها بطلت وبهذا قال الشافعي. 


وقال أبو حنيفة: لا تبطل بذلك، لأنها عبادة صح دخوله فيها فلم تفسد بنية الخروج منها كالحج. 


ولنا: أنه قطع حكم النية قبل إتمام صلاته ففسدت، كما لو سلم ينوي الخروج منها، ولأن النية شرط من جميع الصلاة وقد قطعها بما حدث ففسدت لذهاب شرطها، وفارقت الحج، فإنه لا يخرج منه بمحظوراته ولا بمفسداته بخلاف الصلاة. انتهى.


فإذا تبين لك هذا فلم يكن يجوز لهذا الإمام أن ينوي قطع صلاته، لقوله تعالى: ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم {محمد:33}. 


وإذا عرض له خوف الرياء، فإن كان ذلك وسوسة فليعرض عنها وليطرحها، وإن كان شيئاً له حقيقة فليبادر بتصحيح نيته والاجتهاد في تحصيل الإخلاص، وقد فصلنا القول في أثر الرياء على الأعمال فانظره ـ للأهمية ـ في الفتويين رقم: 30366، ورقم: 13997، وانظر ـ كذلك ـ للفائدة الفتوى رقم: 52210.


أما وقد قطع هذا الإمام صلاته فقد أخطأ في ذلك كما بينا فلم يكن له التمادي في الخطإ ومضاعفته بالمضي في صلاة يعلم أنه قد أبطلها ووجب عليه الخروج منها واستئنافها، وقد كان يجب عليه أن يقدم الحياء من الله على الحياء من الناس، "فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين".


وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: فالله أحق أن يستحيا منه. 


والواجب عليه الآن هو التوبة إلى الله تعالى والندم على هذا الذنب والعزم على عدم العودة إلى مثله مرة أخرى، وبما أنه أعاد الصلاة التي أفسدها فقد برئت ذمته منها إذا كان قد أداها على الوجه الصحيح.


والله أعلم.

*المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*


*www.islamweb.net*

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

 **  ومما سبق يتضح أنه تكفي نية القطع لإبطال الصلاة 
ولو أتمها المصلي بعد العزم على القطع فهي باطلة .

- وفي الأخير : 
 ( لا يصح أن يبطل الصلاة بنيته خالياً عن الفعل )
أليس فعل أي شيء منافٍ لأفعال الصلاة كالمشي أو الكلام
 مثلا يعتبر فعلا يعضد نية إبطال الصلاة  وعليه 
فلسنا مضطرين إلى القول بأن التسليم متعين كفعل لإبطالها ؟!

هذا والله أعلم .

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبويحي السوفي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,أمابعد فهذه الفتوى للشيخ الفقيه الاصولي أبي عبد المعز محمد علي فركوس حفظه الله ,وهذا الرابط من موقعه   
http://www.ferkous.com/rep/Bd36.php 
الفتوى رقم: 194   الصنف: فتاوى الصـلاة  * في كيفية الخروج من الصلاة عند  إقامة الحاضرة* * السؤال:*   عند تعارض إقامة صلاة مكتوبة مع مكتوبة فائتة أو تحية مسجد أو صلاة  تطوع أيهما يقدم وكيف يكون الخروج من الصلاة هل بالتسليم أم لا؟ 

* الجواب:*   الحمد لله ربّ العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين، وعلى  آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أمّا بعد:
* فإذا دخل المصلي في صلاة فريضة يقضيها كالظهر مثلا وأقيمت صلاة العصر فالأولى تركها  وإن شرع فيها ابتداء فيسلم ويصليها مع الإمام بنية مخالفة له على الراجح، وإن كان  في إحدى ركعاته ويعلم أنّه يلتحق بالركعة مع إتمام صلاته فليتممها لقوله  تعالى:﴿وَلاَ تُبْطِلُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ﴾[محمد:33]، ويدخل مع الإمام بنية موافقة.*  
*لكن  هل يخرج بالتسليم أو لا؟ ويرجع الخلاف في هذه المسألة إلى اعتبار صحة الصلاة مع  الصلاة المكتوبة الحاضرة من عدم صحتها إن أكملها فلازم قول من يرى صحتها الخروج  منها بالتسليم لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:«مفتاح الصلاة الطهور وتحريمها التكبير  وتحليلها التسليم»* *(١)،  أمّا من قضى بفسادها فلا تسمى صلاة بالمعنى الشرعي، وإنّما هي صلاة صورة لا حقيقة  فلازم هذا المذهب الخروج منها بغير التسليم، وأصل هذا الخلاف يرجع إلى قاعدة: هل  النفي الوارد في الحديث نفي صحة أو نفي إجزاء وكمال؟ فمن قرر أنّه نفي صحة نفى أن  تكون صلاة حقيقة وأبطلها فلا يخرج بسلام وإلاّ فإنّه يخرج بسلام بالنظر إلى  اعتبارها صحيحة، والصحيح في النفي أنّه: إن ورد على أمر تعبدي أفاد نفي صحة وإن ورد  على أمر معقول المعنى أفاد نفي الإجزاء والكمال ما لم يدل دليل على غير هذا الأصل،  ويدل على الخروج عن الأصل حديثان:*
  ۱-  خروج الصحابي من الصلاة بالتسليم(في قصة معاذ رضي الله عنه)(٢).
*۲-  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم للرجل الذي كان يصلي صلاة الفجر عند إقامة صلاة الصبح فقال  له: «الصبح أربع ركعات، الصبح أربع ركعات»(٣)،  فخرج هذا الصحابي بالسلام.* 
*هذا  إذا كان نفلا ويخرج من الفريضة بالسلام لكونها صحيحة ولأنّه لا يشملها قوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم:"إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا صلاة إلاّ المكتوبة"(٤)،  لأنّ المستثنى من الحديث بأداة  «إلاّ»  شامل للسابقة والحاضرة  غير أنّ المراد بالحديث هو الصلاة الحاضرة فلا يشمل السابقة للنفي الوارد في  الحديث، وإن شملها فيبقى الحكم عليها كالحكم على النوافل السابقة، وقد قطع الحافظ  في الفتح(٥)  أنّ بحينة رضي الله عنه خرج من الصلاة بالتسليم، وهذا يؤيد المذكور آنفا.* 
 *ثمّ  إنّ النفي الوارد بصيغة النهي مختلف فيه عند الأصوليين على أكثر من أربعة أقوال: هل  النهي يقتضي فساد المنهي عنه أم لا؟ فمنهم من يرى أنّه يقتضيه، ومنهم من يرى  اقتضاؤه له مطلقا، ومنهم من يفرق بين المعاملات في العبادات فيفسد المنهي عنه إذا  كان في العبادات دون المعاملات، ومنهم من يفرق ما بين حقوق الله وحقوق الآدميين.  والذي عليه أهل التحقيق: أنّ النهي إن ورد على ذات المنهي عنه أو على شرط من شروطه  أو ركن من أركانه أفاد فساده، وإن ورد على أمر خارج عنه غير لازم لم يفد الفساد.*
*  وبناء عليه فإنّه يستفاد من النهي في الحديث توجهه إلى ما يشغل المصلي عن صلاته لا  عن ذات الصلاة وإن ورد لفظ النهي عليها كما هو ظاهر من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها في  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:«لا صلاة بحضرة الطعام* ، * ولا وهو يدافعه الأخبثان*»*(٦)  فقد حمل الجمهور صلاتهما بهذه الصفة والصورة على الكراهة مع وجود النفي الداخل على  الصلاة وهو أمر تعبدي فدلّت صحتها على أنّ النهي ليس منصبا حقيقة على الصلاة ولكن  على ما يشغلها، فكان الشاغل عنها خارجا عنها وليس داخلا فيها لقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:«إنّ في الصلاة لشغلا»(٧)،  فهذا من الوجوه المرجحة لتقرير حكم الخروج من الصلاة بالسلام فرضا كانت أو تطوعا.* 
* والعلم عند الله وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمّد وعلى  آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين وسلم تسليما.* 
*هذا  ما أجاب به شيخنا على سؤال وجّه إليه في يوم:* 
   11ذي الحجة 1416هـ   الموافق لـ:24 أفريل 1996م * ١- أخرجه          أبو داود في الطهارة(61)، والترمذي في الطهارة(3)، وابن ماجه في الطهارة          وسننها(288)، وأحمد(1018)، والدارمي(712)، والدارقطني في سننه(1375)،          والبيهقي(2353)، من حديث علي رضي الله عنه. وصححه الألباني في صحيح          الجامع(5885).*
 
* ٢- أخرجه          البخاري في الأذان(705)، وفي الأدب(6106)، ومسلم في الصلاة (1068)، من حديث          جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما.*

* ٣- أخرجه          البخاري في الأذان(663)، ومسلم في صلاة المسافرين(1683)، والنسائي في          الإمامة(875)، وأحمد(23623)، من حديث مالك بن بحينة رضي الله عنه. * 

* ٤- أخرجه          مسلم في صلاة المسافرين (1678)، وأبو داود في التطوع(1268)، والترمذي في          الصلاة(423)، والنسائي في الإمامة(873)، وابن ماجه في إقامة الصلاة والسنة          (1205)، وأحمد(10130)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.*

* ٥- فتح          الباري لابن حجر(2/196).* 

* ٦-          أخرجه مسلم في المساجد(1274)، وأبو داود في الطهارة(89)، وأحمد(24895)، من          حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها.* 

* ٧- أخرجه          البخاري في العمل في الصلاة(1199)، ومسلم في المساجد(1229)، أبو داود في          الصلاة(924)، وابن ماجة في إقامة الصلاة(1072)، وأحمد(3629)، من حديث عبد          الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه. *

----------


## أبو عزام بن يوسف

لعل هذا الحديث نص في مشروعية السلام لمن أراد قطع الصلاة لعذر 
وهو ما رواه مسلم حيث قال : حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبَّادٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ ، عَنْ عَمْرٍو عَنْ جَابِرٍ ، قَالَ : كَانَ مُعَاذٌ، يُصَلِّي مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثُمَّ يَأْتِي فَيَؤُمُّ قَوْمَهُ، فَصَلَّى لَيْلَةً مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الْعِشَاءَ، ثُمَّ أَتَى قَوْمَهُ فَأَمَّهُمْ، فَافْتَتَحَ بِسُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ ، فَانْحَرَفَ رَجُلٌ، فَسَلَّمَ، ثُمَّ صَلَّى وَحْدَهُ وَانْصَرَفَ ...... ) الحديث
لكن قوله ( ثم سلم ) لم يسلم بصحتها حيث قال ابن حجر : ذكر البيهقي أن محمد بن عباد شيخ مسلم تفرد عن بن عيينة بقوله ( ثم سلم ) وأن الحفاظ من أصحاب بن عيينة وكذا من أصحاب شيخه عمرو بن دينار وكذا من أصحاب جابر لم يذكروا السلام . وذكر نحوه ابن رجب في الفتح
قال في البدر المنير : وَلَك أَن تَقول : هَذِه الزِّيَادَة من ثِقَة فَقبلت - كَمَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح عِنْد جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء وَالْأُصُول والْحَدِيث .
وَجَوَاب هَذَا أَن أَكثر الْمُحدثين يجْعَلُونَ مثل هَذِه الزِّيَادَة شَاذَّة . انتهى كلامه 
وقد اختلف العلماء في هذا الرجل الذي صلى مع معاذ هل أتم الصلاة وحده أم قطعها ؟

----------


## ابن الصديق

سمعت الشيخ ابن عثيمين  رحمه الله  فى الشرح الممتع قال انه لا يسلم  بل يدخل مع الامام  .او كما قال رحمه الله


  عدم السلام  اقرب  كما قال شيخنا 

ولان  *تحريمها التكبير ، وتحليلها التسليم  وهنا لا تحليل  بل ابطال
والله اعلم
*

----------

